

Linus on Linux: The Linus Torvalds Interview Part 1 - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7313

======
jasongullickson
I was hoping to see something about OpenCL/CUDA/etc., especially in the "Is
there anything in the pipe from hardware designers..." section.

